# Need an Experienced Android Programmer!!!



## htisystems (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a app that I have already spec'd out , received a trademark on the name and have a patent pending on the app itself...Now just need a programmer with exp. Would like this developed in MS Visual studios and Mono if possible....I can tell you it will be a form of a contact manager/dialer with other features...I am ready to start this asap


----------

